
Show HN: A Single API to Everything (cloud Services and IoT) - licobo
http://cloud-rail.de
======
licobo
We launched CloudRail with a new technology and are looking for feedback :) It
is a universal API for Everything. Means a single API / SDK to integrate
arbitrary RESTful APIs. The idea: you configure your custom API with the
services and functions you need. Example: I want to integrate Dropbox and need
a function to upload a file and Philips Hue with a function to switch on the
light. CloudRail bundles all that in a custom API which is then exposed to
your app via our SDK. We started with some connected services, but the cool
thing is, you can add further clouds or smart devices. It is designed to be a
community driven tool to easily integrate 3rd party services. From developers
for developers.

------
licobo
Open for any feedback!

